
Ask HN: Why does outdoor GI never look realistic? - demarq
I&#x27;ve seen engines produce indoor lighting which is almost indistinguishable from real life, but outdoor lighting always seems underexposed.
======
navjack27
We'd have to accurately model all those surfaces outside. Plus you'd need an
OLED HDR monitor with super accurate color and a HDR workflow in the engine
that isn't just bolted on.

